# Crew needed for Grand Isle trip.



## MarkDiaz (Jul 28, 2011)

Regular crew backed out and need two. We will be staying in a water front cabin. Leaving my house Aug 7th Thursday, coming back Sunday. Split all Cost, will be about 600 for whole weekend depending on how we fish. No smoking in cabin, Drinking is fine as long as you don't get stupid about it. Looking for experienced fishermen. We will split all chores (fish cleaning, Boat cleaning, etc..). Please, only PM if you know that you can go and will go.


----------

